# Accidentally disturbed a gecko family



## Lizlover (Jan 2, 2014)

HI, I just joined this forum in order to see if I can get an answer to my question, I'm in Perth, WA and have seen quite a few geckos around the place. Similar to the one pictured. I feel bad at the moment because today I disturbed some bricks and accidentally killed a gecko. Luckily it's head was crushed so it would have died quickly. I saw another gecko previously, just before moving the bricks and it stayed awhile and then ran off. But then I discovered that there were also 4 or 5 eggs hidden inside a brick, so I assume it was the female I killed who was with the eggs. Two of the eggs were moved (two were crushed), another is undisturbed. My question is, will the other lizard come back to the eggs or since they have now been disturbed, will it desert them? Of course, I put the eggs back together again, but not sure if it will do any good. Or should I leave them in some leaves nearby, will the other one come looking for them? I feel bad about this, upsetting the cycle and killing one of them.

Thanks for replies


----------



## Shotta (Jan 2, 2014)

should be alright correct me if im wrong here, but when geckos lay their eggs they leave them to hatch on their own, it won't come back looking for the eggs, also judging by the pic i'm assuming its a asian house gecko check to see if it has claws on its toes, native geckos don't have them(correct me if i'm wrong) woops its a marbled gecko


----------



## eddie19 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah geckos leave the eggs and let them do yhere own thing not sure if all geckos are like this but I do believe they are if they aren't I know at least the asian house gecko leaves her eggs to hatch on there own and asian house gecko eggs are fairly tough so I dare say they should be fine


----------



## Lizlover (Jan 2, 2014)

That's good news, thanks. Well there are three eggs there so will keep fingers crossed. Being cold blooded though I would have thought that the mother would stay close to the eggs to keep the temperature even. What if the weather cools right down (as it has lately), surely they would need warmth to properly grow and survive inside the egg? Anyway, I had a look last night and yet another gecko was inside the bricks. I knew it was different to the other live one I saw because this one was forming a new tail.

Any more opinions are welcome, thanks


----------



## ddubtoille (Jan 2, 2014)

The adults don't incubate the eggs they just leave them. But once laid they have to stay in the position so if you put them back not in the exact same position they most likely won't last.


----------



## Lizlover (Jan 4, 2014)

ddubtoille said:


> The adults don't incubate the eggs they just leave them. But once laid they have to stay in the position so if you put them back not in the exact same position they most likely won't last.



oh, that's a downer. One egg was not disturbed but the other two which fell out, I put back on top of the other one. So it's possible that the one I accidentally killed might not have been related to those eggs? Oh well, I will be more careful next time.


----------

